# [Kult der Verdammten] Gilde sucht Mitglieder (Allianz)



## Melara (18. März 2007)

Seid herzlich gegrüsst, 

der "Zirkel der Unsterblichen" sucht neue Mitglieder zum Wiederaufbau der Gilde! 
Momentan bestehen wir noch aus einer Handvoll Spieler zwischen Lvl 67-70, was sich aber bald ändern soll. 
Untereinander sind wir alle gern hilfsbereit und haben auch sonst ein sehr freundschaftliches Verhältnis zueinander - auch wenn wir manchmal etwas durchgeknallt sind. 
Wir sind keine Raid-Gilde (dafür fehlen auch noch die Leute) aber wir gehen trotzdem gerne mal in das Ein oder Andere Dungeon. 
Wir sind generell RP-interessiert, was auch bei "offiziellen" Gilden-Terminen Pflicht ist. 

Wenn ihr also aufgeschlossen seid und auch den Ein oder Anderen Spass verstehen könnt, besucht doch unsere homepage um mehr über uns zu erfahren! 
Gerne könnt ihr Euch auch inGame bei "Aravorn" (Gildenmeister) oder mir (Galathil) vorstellen! 

Wir freuen uns schon möglichst bald viele von Euch auf dem -Kult der Verdammten- begrüssen zu können. 


---


----------



## Melara (21. März 2007)

...Jetzt auch mit eigenem TS-Server...


----------



## Melara (23. März 2007)

Wir nehmen immer noch gern neue Member auf...


----------



## Melara (27. März 2007)

und noch ein Nachtrag:

wir haben jetzt auch endlich unseren eigenen Gilden-Wappenrock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elementaros (1. April 2007)

Ich glaube dir schreibt niemand back  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vieleicht spielen nicht viele auf deinem Server die bei Buffed.de angemeldet sind ich habe früher mal bei dir gespielt allerding mit lvl 58 Tauren Druide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melara (1. April 2007)

Es muss auch nicht unbedingt hier jemand antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mittlerweile haben wir einige neue Member die unter anderem diesen Beitrag hier gelesen haben und uns direkt inGame angesprochen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Wir nehmen übrigens immer noch gern neue Member auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

